# study of rusty can with backlighting



## LearnMyShot (Mar 12, 2010)

I shot this image in my home studio using clamp lamps for lighting....let me know what you think..you can see how I did it How to Backlight Photography Technique Backlighting Still Life subject - watch free tutorial at LearnMyShot.com






http://thephotoforum.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif


----------



## USM IS (Mar 12, 2010)

But, when I started out with my first camera 40 years ago, I used to take a lot of B&W of crushed pop cans on a blacktop highway with sunset lighting.....Mike


----------



## LearnMyShot (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks...would you mind posting one of those B/W images.....they must be  very interesting!  I'm sure a lot of people in the forum would love to see them


----------



## USM IS (Mar 13, 2010)

Wish I did....Mike


----------



## LearnMyShot (Mar 14, 2010)

well, I know this is not perfect...but you can shoot them with your camera, it's basically a scanner for flat art.....I.ve done that before and it works pretty well!


----------

